# Nintendo Treehouse: Live at E3 - Live Coverage - ENDED



## Cyan (Jun 14, 2016)

if you don't have flash and want to use html5 video streaming from twitch: 
http://player.twitch.tv/?channel=nintendo&html5


Edit:
I know youtube have html5 support too, I just provide choices, as the first official link was twitch and it doesn't work without flash.


----------



## MaskedMarvel (Jun 14, 2016)

Nintendo announced that the new Zelda game has been delayed until 2018 and have chosen to showcase Metroid Federation Force instead. Please understand.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 14, 2016)

Youtube uses html5 now


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 14, 2016)

Cyan said:


> if you don't have flash and want to use html5 video streaming from twitch:
> http://player.twitch.tv/?channel=nintendo&html5


Thank you based Cyan.

Edit: There's an official YouTube stream too:


----------



## endoverend (Jun 14, 2016)

I added an official YouTube stream so if you don't have flash you can use that.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 14, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> Youtube uses html5 now


it does? no wonder my chrome does not crash 50 times a second now and actually  restores when i have a bunch of youtube tabs open without crashing my PC


----------



## Bat420maN (Jun 14, 2016)

I think the Zelda only thing is a ploy.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 14, 2016)

and were off

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

how touching reg

everyone else must be asleep 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

so it's called breath of the wild huh


----------



## Marth16 (Jun 14, 2016)

Zelda Minecraft 

Nice-


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck me zelda is going to be FUGE

NX version confirmed!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

looks like all they are going to show is zelda and pokemon?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 14, 2016)

MaskedMarvel said:


> Nintendo announced that the new Zelda game has been delayed until 2018 and have chosen to showcase Metroid Federation Force instead. Please understand.


Was that supposed to be a hilarious joke of some sort if so you failed miserably.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm so excited! Voice acting, gorgeous visuals, a wild, untamed Hyrule to explore, deeper combat, Dark Souls parrying. It's everything I've been asking for, so far.

I really wonder how much inspiration Nintendo took from From Software this time around. Skyward Sword added a number of Souls-like elements, and that parry animation in this trailer was practically 1 to 1 a Dark Souls parry. The battle animations seem more extensive this time around, too!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 14, 2016)

they are still talking about pokemon....


----------



## MaskedMarvel (Jun 14, 2016)

ZZZZzzzzzZZZZZZZZZzzzz ... Wake me up when they're done talking about pokemon colour choices, how cuddly they made them look this time and what shape the islands are


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 14, 2016)

finally gameplay!


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 14, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> they are still talking about pokemon....


I think they will until 6 PM GMT.


----------



## Bat420maN (Jun 14, 2016)

You guys are all ok with the way Zelda looked?

This is not the game they have been showing us for the last few years.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 14, 2016)

is he going to play of just sit there and talk some more ZOMG!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bat420maN said:


> You guys are all ok with the way Zelda looked?
> 
> This is not the game they have been showing us for the last few years.


hopefully it will look better on the NX


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 14, 2016)

Bat420maN said:


> You guys are all ok with the way Zelda looked?
> 
> This is not the game they have been showing us for the last few years.


Yeah, grass missing definition, much green...


Bladexdsl said:


> is he going to play of just sit there and talk some more ZOMG!


The latter.


----------



## Maximilious (Jun 14, 2016)

We will primarily talk about Zelda this year! But first, let's bore you with our new Pokemon games that ooze the same pokemon'ness they've had for the past several iterations. 

At least they showed that trailer to hold us over. Maybe I'll watch that on repeat until this gameplay is over.


----------



## Bat420maN (Jun 14, 2016)

I just dont get it. People are acting like we didn't see that 1080P real as fuck footage last year. Then we get this...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 14, 2016)

and we got lag...

it's just stopped dead LOL


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 14, 2016)

Bat420maN said:


> I just dont get it. People are acting like we didn't see that 1080P real as fuck footage last year. Then we get this...


ikr I'm so disappointed it isn't in VR.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 14, 2016)

comes back after a min


----------



## Maximilious (Jun 14, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> the vid is fucking dead LOL!



Mine is working, try the youtube too - it's about 30 seconds behind but may work for you 



Spoiler








Or the direct stream from Ninty's site - http://e3.nintendo.com/


----------



## endoverend (Jun 14, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> the vid is fucking dead LOL!


It still works here.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 14, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> the vid is fucking dead LOL!


Huh? Works fine here.


----------



## MaskedMarvel (Jun 14, 2016)

Bat420maN said:


> You guys are all ok with the way Zelda looked?
> 
> This is not the game they have been showing us for the last few years.



Yeah in all seriousness, the Zelda footage was amazing. Is there any way of knowing when they will be done talking about Pokemon and get back to Zelda? I don't want to miss it, but I'm really not caring about the pokemon stuff.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2016)

Gotta be honest, I haven't liked pokemon since I grew out of it after generation 1. Have tried to get back into the series multiple times without fai, but I always hated how samey, childish, and technically primitive the games look.

But this one is seriously changing my mind. For the first time, Pokemon looks like a truly modern game. Also the music isn't atrocious, and the battle UI doesn't hurt my eyes. I'm impressed. Maybe I'll give it a chance, eventually.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 14, 2016)

Bat420maN said:


> I just dont get it. People are acting like we didn't see that 1080P real as fuck footage last year. Then we get this...


Are you on drugs the game still looked fucking amazing so stop bitching.


----------



## Bat420maN (Jun 14, 2016)

Marko76 said:


> Are you on drugs the game still looked fucking amazing so stop bitching.



No it didn't!


----------



## Maximilious (Jun 14, 2016)

xwatchmanx said:


> Gotta be honest, I haven't liked pokemon since I grew out of it after generation 1. Have tried to get back into the series multiple times without fai, but I always hated how samey, childish, and technically primitive the games look.
> But this one is seriously changing my mind. For the first time, Pokemon looks like a truly modern game. Also the music isn't atrocious, and the battle UI doesn't hurt my eyes. I'm impressed. Maybe I'll give it a chance, eventually.



I owned Red on original GB and loved it, but fell off the wagon after like you. I've tried to play X/Y and Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire but still can't get into it, and those are very similar to what they are showing now, but you may feel differently.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 14, 2016)

was gonna watch this some more but this is boring like watching paint dry. i'm off to bed.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2016)

Maximilious said:


> I owned Red on original GB and loved it, but fell off the wagon after like you. I've tried to play X/Y and Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire but still can't get into it, and those are very similar to what they are showing now, but you may feel differently.


This one feels extremely different, to me. X and Y felt really technically lazy, with unimpressive visuals, stiff animations, no analog movement, etc. Not to mention the battle UI no longer looks like a preschool colored shapes toy, and the music doesn't hurt my ears.

I'm actually seriously surprised they made it look as technically impressive and dynamic as it does, even for the New 3DS.


----------



## Maximilious (Jun 14, 2016)

They posted the trailer already on their channel:


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 14, 2016)

Bat420maN said:


> No it didn't!


Well get glasses then you clearly need them. Plus remember graphics don't make a game great amazing game play is the most important thing.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2016)

Marko76 said:


> Are you on drugs the game still looked fucking amazing so stop bitching.





Bat420maN said:


> No it didn't!


Can we not do this shit, guys? Just today?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 14, 2016)

I like how serious the live updates are.


----------



## Deleted member 370283 (Jun 14, 2016)

Thank goodness that Pokemon footage is finally over. Pokemon is a game that is, in my mind, fun to play and very boring to watch. The footage lasting nearly an hour isnt helping things. >_>
At least we get to see some of that sweet Zelda now...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2016)

great...2 minutes of zelda (no release date), 40 minutes of pokemon, and that's it? I'm very disappointed.


----------



## Deleted member 370283 (Jun 14, 2016)

They're about to show more gameplay of Zelda. Hold your horses, mate.


----------



## endoverend (Jun 14, 2016)

Loversan said:


> great...2 minutes of zelda (no release date), 40 minutes of pokemon, and that's it? I'm very disappointed.


That's not it, in a sec Aonuma is coming in to show Zelda gameplay.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 14, 2016)

I'M WATCHING A BLOODBORNE RIPOFF OF A ZELDA GAME!


----------



## weatMod (Jun 14, 2016)

"sheikah slate" "in this game we introduce technology"





why do they have to ruin everything?
i knew they would do some bullshit like this when i saw that trailer with the alien looking arrowhead


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 14, 2016)

weatMod said:


> "sheikah slate" "in this game we introduce technology"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just a GamePad, bro!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 14, 2016)

HOW THIS BECOME A XENOBLADE X DARKSOULS RIPPOFF?


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 14, 2016)

That map looks cool!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And why do we have a thermometer and those weird sound waves?


----------



## Reecey (Jun 14, 2016)

This just in: Nintendo loves mushrooms.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 14, 2016)

Bat420maN said:


> You guys are all ok with the way Zelda looked?
> 
> This is not the game they have been showing us for the last few years.


Graphicswise yes I'm OK. It looks great.
Gameplaywise I'm confused. Is this still Zelda?
It's Zeldablade Chronicles: Dark Minecraft Edition. 



Bat420maN said:


> I just dont get it. People are acting like we didn't see that 1080P real as fuck footage last year. Then we get this...


Meh. I'm not naive enough to buy the gfx from a prototype version.
Sorry, but my expectations weren't really based on that.


----------



## Bat420maN (Jun 14, 2016)

I am 100% disappointed. Especially if that was NX footage(which I am hoping it wasn't). I was all in on this Zelda game, then they ran that video. It looks like they took Wind Waker, and Skyward Sword, stuck them in a dirty, cheap, by the hour hotel and told 'em not to come out till they make a baby.


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

Tecnology on a Zelda game?
Survival gameplay?
This better be good on the end, we are waiting too much for this


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 14, 2016)

I can not tell if i like or dislike this art style


----------



## Maximilious (Jun 14, 2016)

Bat420maN said:


> I am 100% disappointed. Especially if that was NX footage(which I am hoping it wasn't). I was all in on this Zelda game, then they ran that video. It looks like they took Wind Waker, and Skyward Sword, stuck them in a dirty, cheap, by the hour hotel and told 'em not to come out till they make a baby.



You realize this is Nintendo you're talking about, not Microsoft or Sony or any of it's 3rd party dev's. Gameplay first, graphics later. 

I on the other hand love what I'm seeing. If you all remember what Zelda is about, what the concept of the first game was, it was about exploration and curiosity - Something the rest of this genre would not be without the first in the series. If they've poured the amount of resources into this game as they did TTP (and I'm sure they have with all of the delays), I'm sure this will be another staple in the series.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 14, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> It's just a GamePad, bro!


i know i hate when they do this crap,like the tingle tuner , keep your hardware products out of the game  FFS it breaks  the immersion, and it's not just the slate its that alien looking sleep pod thing link was in and the weird arrow from the other  trailer ,  when i think  zelda i think of  a mid evil like environment this just ruins it
also the frame rate looks really bad looks like 12 FPS maybe it's the stream or that i am viewing on my chromecast but i hope this  will get fixed
so far i am not impressed at all  looks like nintendo can not ever learn from their mistakes , they always try to break too many conventions of their  best and biggest franchises even though they know it always goes over like a wet balloon and just serves to piss off their fanbase
i wouldn't mind them experimenting with games like  zelda  and metroid if they didn't take 20 years between releases


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I'M WATCHING A BLOODBORNE RIPOFF OF A ZELDA GAME!


I am SO SO SO fucking okay with this. Bloodborne is my favorite Zelda game that never was. I've been hoping and praying they would take inspiration from Bloodborne and Souls for combat and exploration while still remaining Zelda, and I'm so glad they did.


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

Bat420maN said:


> Especially if that was NX footage(which I am hoping it wasn't).


It is obviously Wii U


Maximilious said:


> I on the other hand love what I'm seeing. If you all remember what Zelda is about, what the concept of the first game was, it was about exploration and curiosity - Something the rest of this genre would not be without the first in the series. If they've poured the amount of resources into this game as they did TTP (and I'm sure they have with all of the delays), I'm sure this will be another staple in the series.


Yeah, but it came really late and curiously different from Twilight Princess even


----------



## Sick Wario (Jun 14, 2016)

if what was shown is running on wii u hardware i am impressed.


----------



## nasune (Jun 14, 2016)

What the hell, this is the first Zelda game in 20 years that I'm not excited for. I don't know what they were thinking but this is not Zelda. They should've just called it NintendoBorne if that's what they wanted to make, and not slap on a Zelda name for the sales.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2016)

Bat420maN said:


> I am 100% disappointed. Especially if that was NX footage(which I am hoping it wasn't). I was all in on this Zelda game, then they ran that video. It looks like they took Wind Waker, and Skyward Sword, stuck them in a dirty, cheap, by the hour hotel and told 'em not to come out till they make a baby.


They specified that they're showing off the Wii U version, and they were using a gamepad during the video, so it's not NX footage.


----------



## Sick Wario (Jun 14, 2016)

if what was shown is running on wii u hardware i am impressed.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 14, 2016)

I was watching the actual game footage on the live stream and it plays and looks amazing apart from the guy actually playing it which he could not, but really I don't care what anyone says about the graphics as long as the game is good and it looks like it wont disappoint either.. PS4 & XboxOne fans, will be fans so its graphics and that's what matters most to them, the game sucks but hay it looks great!!!


----------



## Bat420maN (Jun 14, 2016)

Unless the NX version Fixes that cell-shaded look this has, I wont be playing it. I feel like I was sold a completely different game for the last 3+ years. I am just glad I didn't go out and buy it to find this out.


----------



## endoverend (Jun 14, 2016)

Some people are salty. This looks freaking great, and just because it doesn't IMMEDIATELY resemble every other Zelda game doesn't mean it's some kind of bastard child.


----------



## Sick Wario (Jun 14, 2016)

im not a huge zelda or pokemon player but a lot of people were clamoring for a shake up of the main franchises and now they have shown something different for both zelda and pokemon, yet people are complaining they look and play TOO differently lol


----------



## Maximilious (Jun 14, 2016)

Bat420maN said:


> Unless the NX version Fixes that cell-shaded look this has, I wont be playing it. I feel like I was sold a completely different game for the last 3+ years. I am just glad I didn't go out and buy it to find this out.



What footage did you see two years ago then dude - It was cell shaded then too. Also, need I mention how amazing WW was? At this point, seems you're just trying to troll the thread.


----------



## Eurasiam (Jun 14, 2016)

Most of these complaints are very petty. Nintendo always like trying something new. This isn't call of duty where they have to rehash the same thing. The game looks fine, just because they made link into more of a hunter kinda like monster hunter, doesn't make it any less of a bad game compared to the others. 

reminding me too much of the wind waker backlash, and i was one of the people who thought it looked great


----------



## endoverend (Jun 14, 2016)

Sick Wario said:


> im not a huge zelda or pokemon player but a lot of people were clamoring for a shake up of the main franchises and now they have shown something different for both zelda and pokemon, yet people are complaining they look and play TOO differently lol


Wow, sounds like every Nintendo fan!


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

You know? I'm not disappointed on this Zelda
Sure, it's not like the old ones but it looks nice, and feel nice
and if i learned something by Wind Waker, is to not judge a Zelda on it's appearance, the game may be on the top Zeldas on the en


endoverend said:


> Some people are salty. This looks freaking great, and just because it doesn't IMMEDIATELY resemble every other Zelda game doesn't mean it's some kind of bastard child


Exactly, this keeps happening on Zelda for some reason


----------



## bowser (Jun 14, 2016)

When the first trailers and gameplay footage for Skyward Sword came out everyone was like "OMG you have to level up items they turned Zelda into an RPG fuck this shit" 

It's the same thing I'm seeing all over again. Cool it peeps, I'm liking what I'm seeing and I'm looking forward to it


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 14, 2016)

Bat420maN said:


> Unless the NX version Fixes that cell-shaded look this has, I wont be playing it. I feel like I was sold a completely different game for the last 3+ years. I am just glad I didn't go out and buy it to find this out.


Oh man. Go back the the batcave.
You are criticising the wrong point.
Gfx are ok. They do their work as expected. 
But that gameplay is so alien.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 14, 2016)

Maximilious said:


> What footage did you see two years ago then dude - It was cell shaded then too. Also, need I mention how amazing WW was? At this point, seems you're just trying to troll the thread.


M8 we must bow down to him hes obviously used to high end PC graphics Intel 7, SLI 1080GTX etc.., were not worthy!!!  Respect to the PC Game> Dooooommm , its graphics are amazing and I like to run around shooting things, its been run in Ultra settings as well!


----------



## Bat420maN (Jun 14, 2016)

I ain't trying to troll anything. I never played WW cause of the way it looked. The video they showed us last year of him fighting that giant spider thing looked nothing like this.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2016)

Bat420maN said:


> I ain't trying to troll anything. I never played WW cause of the way it looked. The video they showed us last year of him fighting that giant spider thing looked nothing like this.


That wasn't last year, and that wasn't this game. That was a tech demo they showed for the Wii U in E3 2012. They specified that it wasn't a game in development, just a tech demo.

The only style they ever showed for this game over the past couple years is the curren cel-shaded style.


----------



## Eurasiam (Jun 14, 2016)

you didn't play WW, one of the best games in the Franchise because of how it looked?....Welp I'm done. Will there be more zelda footage though?


----------



## Maximilious (Jun 14, 2016)

Whelp back on topic - that map size is jaw dropping.


----------



## Bat420maN (Jun 14, 2016)

Nothing I have seen for this before today has looked like that. Time does fly, I thought at most it was 2014.


----------



## Eurasiam (Jun 14, 2016)

Maximilious said:


> Whelp back on topic - that map size is jaw dropping.


I'm excited to see more. The fact that they're emphasizing exploring and surviving is really cool. The stamina gauge from SS was cool to see, but i hope they have a way to increase it. I loved running around and doing crazy stuff but that stamina gauge always ran out too soon


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2016)

Maximilious said:


> Whelp back on topic - that map size is jaw dropping.


It's fucking fantastic. So far, this is everything I've wanted from Zelda.


Bat420maN said:


> Nothing I have seen for this before today has looked like that. Time does fly, I thought at most it was 2014.


Actually I was wrong, it was even earlier: That tech demo was from 2011. Our first glimpse of this Zelda game was at E3 2014. Aside from that, we got one brief 10 second clip earlier this year, and then this.


Eurasiam said:


> I'm excited to see more. The fact that they're emphasizing exploring and surviving is really cool. The stamina gauge from SS was cool to see, but i hope they have a way to increase it. I loved running around and doing crazy stuff but that stamina gauge always ran out too soon


I'm loving this, too. I'm trying my best to get a read on the controls. Is combat 1 button, or 2 buttons? Is target lock mapped to a trigger, or the right stick? So many questions I want answered.


----------



## Bat420maN (Jun 14, 2016)

I guess it was just my expectations after seeing what was possible. I am still disappointed in the way it looks and upset that I will be missing yet another game in the Zelda franchise.


----------



## Eurasiam (Jun 14, 2016)

It sucks that i don't live in manhattan anymore. I went to the smash bros invitational stream at nintendo world and got to play smash 4 that same day. would've loved to play that zelda demo but with people camping out 24 hours before, got no chance


----------



## Enaske (Jun 14, 2016)

Smells like Zelda Demo is coming today


----------



## dazindude (Jun 14, 2016)

Bat420maN said:


> I guess it was just my expectations after seeing what was possible. I am still disappointed in the way it looks and upset that I will be missing yet another game in the Zelda franchise.


Not playing a game because of the way it looks seems like a pretty frivolous reason to miss out.


----------



## Eurasiam (Jun 14, 2016)

dazindude said:


> Not playing a game because of the way it looks seems pretty frivolous.


In my opinion its a dumb reason, considering that when you play a game, you get immersed in the gameplay more than the graphics. But it's his loss. Wind Waker introduced alot of the new abilities that the current zelda games use, like picking up weapons from foes, the special sword moves like the helm splitter and the roll slice (whatever the proper name is, i forgot). Only zelda i haven't played yet is Zelda 2, cause i wanna finish zelda 1 D: that game is haaaaaaaard with no guide


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 14, 2016)

Naturally I'm going to buy the game (will wait for NX version to see how they compare), but I don't like the washed out look at all. It looks like the entire world is completely covered in fog. Either that or like someone smeared butter on my glasses. Lame as hell.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2016)

dazindude said:


> Not playing a game because of the way it looks seems pretty frivolous.


Eh, I get where he's coming from. Gameplay is more important, but visuals can really make or break a game's appeal for you, depending on the individual person, and how. I partially avoided Pokemon and Battleborn partially because I hated the visual style, for example.


----------



## Enaske (Jun 14, 2016)

You guys think they release a Demo in Shop? I mean it was "Thanks for playing" on first Demo so who knows?


----------



## Bat420maN (Jun 14, 2016)

dazindude said:


> Not playing a game because of the way it looks seems pretty frivolous.



I guess, you could call it that. I look at it as they are taking a step backwards. I cant support that.


----------



## Eurasiam (Jun 14, 2016)

Enaske said:


> You guys think they release a Demo in Shop? I mean it was "Thanks for playing" on first Demo so who knows?


I know it'll be playable at the nintendo world building in manhattan  but doubt we'll get this demo. We didn't get the smash 4 demo on wii u


----------



## dazindude (Jun 14, 2016)

dazindude said:


> Not playing a game because of the way it looks seems pretty frivolous.





Bat420maN said:


> I guess, you could call it that. I look at it as they are taking a step backwards. I cant support that.


How is cel-shading a step backwards?


----------



## nasune (Jun 14, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Some people are salty. This looks freaking great, and just because it doesn't IMMEDIATELY resemble every other Zelda game doesn't mean it's some kind of bastard child.


I'm not saying it's a bastard child, but every Zelda from the first one onward told you what the fuck was going on and had a logical progression even with the exploration. And by that I mean that you always knew what you were doing, and why you were doing it. From what we've seen so far this is nothing like that. The only thing we get is a voice neither we nor the character apparently know saying go to this place, but if you don't want to do that? Fine go fuck around somewhere else. It just doesn't feel like a Zelda.
I guess what I'm saying is that, to me, the Zelda games were (in the greater story at least) fairly linear fairy tales. Yes, you could explore in the dungeons or overworld, but, unless you were sidequesting, you were always working towards the next plot point. Granted, they've said that they were not going into the story for this game right now, so I might be wrong as more information comes to light. But from what I've seen so far I'm not exactly happy with the direction they've taken.
Plus weapon management and armor values? Why would that be nice in a Zelda game, every other one had a few swords and armors and that was it. If you fucked up it would be your own fault, and not because your weapon broke down or the armor value of the clothes you have on. That just feels like it doesn't belong. Granted it's not all bad, the (partial) voice acting surprisingly doesn't bother me, the graphics are fine, and the sheer size is awesome.


----------



## Eurasiam (Jun 14, 2016)

nasune said:


> I'm not saying it's a bastard child, but every Zelda from the first one onward told you what the fuck was going on and had a logical progression even with the exploration. And by that I mean that you always knew what you were doing, and why you were doing it. From what we've seen so far this is nothing like that. The only thing we get is a voice neither we nor the character apparently know saying go to this place, but if you don't want to do that? Fine go fuck around somewhere else. It just doesn't feel like a Zelda.
> I guess what I'm saying is that, to me, the Zelda games were (in the greater story at least) fairly linear fairy tales. Yes, you could explore in the dungeons or overworld, but, unless you were sidequesting, you were always working towards the next plot point. Granted, they've said that they were not going into the story for this game right now, so I might be wrong as more information comes to light. But from what I've seen so far I'm not exactly happy with the direction they've taken.
> Plus weapon management and armor values? Why would that be nice in a Zelda game, every other one had a few swords and armors and that was it. If you fucked up it would be your own fault, and not because your weapon broke down or the armor value of the clothes you have on. That just feels like it doesn't belong. Granted it's not all bad, the (partial) voice acting surprisingly doesn't bother me, the graphics are fine, and the sheer size is awesome.



Progression is a good thing when you wanna keep a series thats 30 years old fresh. Whats wrong with more options in customization? It's a different kind of strategy to manage your inventory and weapons. Though if it doesn't work out (it probably will), we'll probably not see it return again. People are just jumping the gun, like every fan generally does.

Also you weren't working towards the next linear plot point in ZLBW, and that game was pretty well received from what i remember. They tried something new yet again in that game too.


----------



## Bat420maN (Jun 14, 2016)

dazindude said:


> How is cel-shading a step backwards?


When was WW released? The stuff games are capable of now a days is rediculous. We get this? Did you guys see that shit with Norman Reedus in it. That's what we should have got(not Norman you know what I mean).


----------



## xtheman (Jun 14, 2016)

The best part is that you can beat the game naked ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## dazindude (Jun 14, 2016)

Bat420maN said:


> When was WW released? The stuff games are capable of now a days is rediculous. We get this? Did you guys see that shit with Norman Reedus in it. That's what we should have got(not Norman you know what I mean).


The wiiu isn't as graphically capable as the ps4 or the xbone for that matter however seeing as nintendo intends for this game to also come out for the nx they most likely chose the simplistic style so it would look clean but run on both consoles well.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2016)

Bat420maN said:


> When was WW released? The stuff games are capable of now a days is rediculous. We get this? Did you guys see that shit with Norman Reedus in it. That's what we should have got(not Norman you know what I mean).


To each their own, I suppose. Personally, I don't think every game needs to or should look realistic. Games are an art, and like other forms of art, there are many different styles that fit different pieces.

Besides, even if they tried to do that with this Zelda, it wouldn't look anywhere near as real as Kojima's game. Wii U isn't powerful enough.


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> The best part is that you can beat the game naked ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


First week launched and we will see some dickhead speedrunner beating it naked with a tree branch


----------



## Shining Greninja (Jun 14, 2016)

By far the worst E3 EVER


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

xwatchmanx said:


> To each their own, I suppose. Personally, I don't think every game needs to or should look realistic. Games are an art, and like other forms of art, there are many different styles that fit different pieces.
> 
> Besides, even if they tried to do that with this Zelda, it wouldn't look anywhere near as real as Kojima's game. Wii U isn't powerful enough.



I would finish the discussion here, that wraps up all the things in zelda on the last years
Besides, Twilight Princess HD is out there, Go play it, is not cell shaded, Stop bitching about nintendo things, they tend to do that


----------



## nasune (Jun 14, 2016)

Eurasiam said:


> Progression is a good thing when you wanna keep a series thats 30 years old fresh. Whats wrong with more options in customization? It's a different kind of strategy to manage your inventory and weapons. Though if it doesn't work out (it probably will), we'll probably not see it return again. People are just jumping the gun, like every fan generally does.
> 
> Also you weren't working towards the next linear plot point in ZLBW, and that game was pretty well received from what i remember. They tried something new yet again in that game too.


Sure progression doesn't hurt, but introducing something that alien to the earlier games just takes me away from what feels like Zelda if that makes sense. And actually, you were working towards the next plot point, you had to beat these dungeons before the story would continue on, the fact that you could do them in any order is irrelevant (and slightly hurt the game in my opinion, simply because it meant that the difficulty had to be even between all the temples). And even in the dungeons themselves, you explored them to get to the boss, beat him, and take the painting. What I'm saying is that the individual steps may have varied, the overall story remained intact and linear (Tragedy happens > Link beats the first three dungeons > plot > he beats the next set of dungeons > more plot > beating the endgame). This one, again from what I've seen so far, seems to miss that structure that, to me, is a great part of Zelda. Even the first games had this sort of structure, there were some things you had to do before going further.

edit: Now that we've come to the Shrines and dungeons things seem a little more familiar.


----------



## Enaske (Jun 14, 2016)

omg there was a Amiibo Logo -.- please no!


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 14, 2016)

Cyan said:


> if you don't have flash and want to use html5 video streaming from twitch:
> http://player.twitch.tv/?channel=nintendo&html5
> 
> 
> ...


That link also work on Vita and New 3DS if someone is curious.


----------



## Issac (Jun 14, 2016)

I came here with excitement, anticipating your amazed reactions... and what do I see? A lot of whining. Holy shit... Can't do anything right nowadays I take it.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 14, 2016)

banzai200 said:


> You know? I'm not disappointed on this Zelda
> Sure, it's not like the old ones but it looks nice, and feel nice
> and if i learned something by Wind Waker, is to not judge a Zelda on it's appearance, the game may be on the top Zeldas on the en
> 
> Exactly, this keeps happening on Zelda for some reason


i always had faith in WW i was impressed from the start even though i was a little disappointed that it was different from the space world demo i still though it was going to be brilliant, but this i am not impressed with at all ,WW did not break so many conventions
i wanted something that did break so many conventions,  the removal of hearts and having to collect  and eat food and cook it, WTF? this is not supposed to be monster hunter  i do not have much faith in N anymore they are always making really bad descisions for the last 8 ish years


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Some people are salty. This looks freaking great, and just because it doesn't IMMEDIATELY resemble every other Zelda game doesn't mean it's some kind of bastard child.


Weren't people also salty over how Wind Waker looked?


----------



## Eurasiam (Jun 14, 2016)

nasune said:


> Sure progression doesn't hurt, but introducing something that alien to the earlier games just takes me away from what feels like Zelda if that makes sense. And actually, you were working towards the next plot point, you had to beat these dungeons before the story would continue on, the fact that you could do them in any order is irrelevant (and slightly hurt the game in my opinion, simply because it meant that the difficulty had to be even between all the temples). And even in the dungeons themselves, you explored them to get to the boss, beat him, and take the painting. What I'm saying is that the individual steps may have varied, the overall story remained intact and linear (Tragedy happens > Link beats the first three dungeons > plot > he beats the next set of dungeons > more plot > beating the endgame). This one, again from what I've seen so far, seems to miss that structure that, to me is a great part of Zelda. Even the first games had this sort of structure, there were some things you had to do before going further.



Introducing something Alien is honestly the best thing you can do. Or else you stay stagnant. Moving to the left, cheats, QTE, cover system, rechargable shields, alot that has been introduced that were new and completely different are now staples.   You really want the same structure over and over again? Whats the point of making a new game if you want the same game? I'm excluding beat'em ups from that since their structure can't really be changed, but a huge adventure game. I'm enjoying a breath of fresh air and they're taking a risk in doing so with one of their biggest franchises.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 14, 2016)

Bat420maN said:


> I ain't trying to troll anything. I never played WW cause of the way it looked. The video they showed us last year of him fighting that giant spider thing looked nothing like this.


To not play a game because of the way it looks is insanity stop being a graphics whore and enjoy games for their awsome game play. Not playing windwaker is a crime that you should be punished for as you missed out on one of the best games ever made.


----------



## Issac (Jun 14, 2016)

Wind Waker was announced and released: "Booo, worst looking game EVER!"
Fast forward a few years: "Wind Waker was before it's time, it's such a great art style."
Fast forward a few years: "This game is just like Ocarina of Time, it Suuuuuuhuucks!"
Fast forward a few years: "This game isn't like Ocarina of Time, it Suuuuuuhuuucks!"
And: "This is cel shaded, worst art style ever, just like Wind Waker, it suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuhuhuhuhuhuhuuuuucks!"

Geeez!


----------



## nasune (Jun 14, 2016)

Eurasiam said:


> Introducing something Alien is honestly the best thing you can do. Or else you stay stagnant. Moving to the left, cheats, QTE, cover system, rechargable shields, alot that has been introduced that were new and completely different are now staples.   You really want the same structure over and over again? Whats the point of making a new game if you want the same game? I'm excluding beat'em ups from that since their structure can't really be changed, but a huge adventure game. I'm enjoying a breath of fresh air and they're taking a risk in doing so with one of their biggest franchises.


Perhaps, but, at least with the Zelda games, they have their own identity. They are uniquely Zelda. And altering such a huge part of that identity all at once? I'm just worried that it'll feel like something completely unrelated to Zelda. Fortunately, from what they've showed me with the shrines, there seems to be quite a bit Zelda left. I'm still worried though, I've loved this series for close to 25 years, and I want to continue enjoying it (plus my collecting the entire series means that I have to buy it on both WiiU and NX as soon as it comes out, and I really want to like a game that'll cost me that much).


Tomato Hentai said:


> Weren't people also salty over how Wind Waker looked?


They were, but this is more gameplay related, and WW was still a Zelda game at its core.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 14, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Oh man. Go back the the batcave.
> You are criticising the wrong point.
> Gfx are ok. They do their work as expected.
> But that gameplay is so alien.


yes i agree but the framerate looks awful, really really low and the cell shading is no way near up to par with what we were being shown before  in the demo with link being chased in the overworld  and shooting that weird arrow thing
also the whole addition of electrical devices/technology elements is just an awful idea , and  commercializing it by putting the wiiu pad in the game makes it even worse,i thought it was  a retarded idea when they did it with the  GBA and tingle tuner too,but at leat in that game you could avoid it, oh well i guess we can hope it is a little different in the NX version, i take it there will not be the slate anyways


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Jun 14, 2016)

If people think this zelda game looks bad then checkout Resident Evil 7............. 

Personally I'm looking forward to the new zelda game,  only got a Wii U a few months back just for that game considering nothing else on the wii u appeals to me


----------



## Eurasiam (Jun 14, 2016)

nasune said:


> Perhaps, but, at least with the Zelda games, they have their own identity. They are uniquely Zelda. And altering such a huge part of that identity all at once? I'm just worried that it'll feel like something completely unrelated to Zelda. Fortunately, from what they've showed me with the shrines, there seems to be quite a bit Zelda left. I'm still worried though, I've loved this series for close to 25 years, and I want to continue enjoying it (plus my collecting the entire series means that I have to buy it on both WiiU and NX as soon as it comes out, and I really want to like a game that'll cost me that much).
> 
> They were, but this is more gameplay related, and WW was still a Zelda game at its core.



It'll be it's own unique Zelda. Like four swords is its own zelda for being multiplayer focused, which was a HUGE change for the series at the time. But that didn't ruin the series. WW for being ocean focused, and SS for being sky and item focused. I say give it a chance before giving a full verdict. It doesn't come out until next year anyway.

I used to judge games by their looks or stories, but now I enjoy being wrong. I play things fully. I thought KH was a stupid series (never been a fan of FF), and i ate my words playing it.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 14, 2016)

For me it's not that it's cell shaded, it's that the color palette is extremely dull & muted except for fire, explosions, etc. It just looks like crap.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2016)

This new Zelda game looks amazing, I don't understand why some of you complains about it. I love Celshading artstyle. It makes it more vibrant, fantasy looking. Exactly what I expect from a Zelda game. I can't wait for more.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 14, 2016)

CloudStrife1901 said:


> If people think this zelda game looks bad then checkout Resident Evil 7.............
> 
> Personally I'm looking forward to the new zelda game,  only got a Wii U a few months back just for that game considering nothing else on the wii u appeals to me



What's wrong with RE7? Looks fantastic to me. NOTHING else on the Wii U at all appeals to you? There's plenty of really good titles & it seems like a complete waste of $$$ to buy one JUST for Zelda alone when it's also coming for the NX which would probably have been a better investment when it's available.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 14, 2016)

Eurasiam said:


> Progression is a good thing when you wanna keep a series thats 30 years old fresh. Whats wrong with more options in customization? It's a different kind of strategy to manage your inventory and weapons. Though if it doesn't work out (it probably will), we'll probably not see it return again. People are just jumping the gun, like every fan generally does.
> 
> Also you weren't working towards the next linear plot point in ZLBW, and that game was pretty well received from what i remember. They tried something new yet again in that game too.


i did not like the non linear dungeons at all it made the game too easy and was a big mistake
i like the 1st zelda ,  you can enter some of the later dungeons early but  they are nearly impossible,(but not impossible ) because you don't have the hearts or items you would normally have if you progressed to that point in the order you are meant to
you could stumble on to the later dungeon entrances but you were not really meant to
i like that a lt more than the ALBW model ,i  hated how all the dungeons were accesible and  even worse how all the items were accessible and how the dungeons basically had the same difficulty level , it  was just a bad idea


----------



## Eurasiam (Jun 14, 2016)

D34DL1N3R said:


> What's wrong with RE7? Looks fantastic to me. NOTHING else on the Wii U at all appeals to you? There's plenty of really good titles & it seems like a complete waste of $$$ to buy one JUST for Zelda alone when it's also coming for the NX which would probably have been a better investment when it's available.



You know, the new RE7 is an example of being radically different, like this zelda game. But i'm going to give a shot. it's survival horror. I didn't mind RE6 but i enjoyed RE1-3, the originals.



weatMod said:


> i did not like the non linear dungeons at all it made the game too easy and was a big mistake
> i like the 1st zelda ,  you can enter some of the later dungeons early but  they are nearly impossible,(but not impossible ) because you don't have the hearts or items you would normally have if you progressed to that point in the order you are meant to
> you could stumble on to the later dungeon entrances but you were not really meant to
> i like that a lt more than the ALBW model ,i  hated how all the dungeons were accesible and  even worse how all the items were accessible and how the dungeons basically had the same difficulty level , it  was just a bad idea



it was an interesting idea, and i don't think they were all the same difficulty level. Your level of access was still dependent on money. I'm glad they, again, tried something new while having a connection to a game i played when i was younger.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 14, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> This new Zelda game looks amazing, I don't understand why some of you complains about it. I love Celshading artstyle. It makes it more vibrant, fantasy looking. Exactly what I expect from a Zelda game. I can't wait for more.



That's exactly my issue. It doesn't look vibrant. AT ALL. WW was vibrant. This is not.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2016)

D34DL1N3R said:


> That's exactly my issue. It doesn't look vibrant. AT ALL. WW was vibrant. This is not.


Well, it sure seemed vibrant to me, but considering it's a unfinished game, there are still possible changes to see later.


----------



## Patxinco (Jun 14, 2016)

You can say whatever you want, but Nintendo can take my money right away!!!!

I really want to check that gameplay trailer, i'm at work and just could see the trailer and check the comments here, damn, i really want to get home already!!!!


----------



## Eurasiam (Jun 14, 2016)

weatMod said:


> i did not like the non linear dungeons at all it made the game too easy and was a big mistake
> i like the 1st zelda ,  you can enter some of the later dungeons early but  they are nearly impossible,(but not impossible ) because you don't have the hearts or items you would normally have if you progressed to that point in the order you are meant to
> you could stumble on to the later dungeon entrances but you were not really meant to
> i like that a lt more than the ALBW model ,i  hated how all the dungeons were accesible and  even worse how all the items were accessible and how the dungeons basically had the same difficulty level , it  was just a bad idea





D34DL1N3R said:


> That's exactly my issue. It doesn't look vibrant. AT ALL. WW was vibrant. This is not.



I'm taking it as, this world is in a shitty time so it's not as super happy sunshine as WW was, which was basically all beach weather all over the place. I think this is a combination of SS and WW together. A more realistic WW but still cartoony and appealing to the eye.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Well, it sure seemed vibrant to me, but considering it's a unfinished game, there are still possible changes to see later.


Yeah, everyone's acting like it's a finished product that's being released tomorrow or within the following days.


----------



## nasune (Jun 14, 2016)

Eurasiam said:


> It'll be it's own unique Zelda. Like four swords is its own zelda for being multiplayer focused, which was a HUGE change for the series at the time. But that didn't ruin the series. WW for being ocean focused, and SS for being sky and item focused. I say give it a chance before giving a full verdict. It doesn't come out until next year anyway.
> 
> I used to judge games by their looks or stories, but now I enjoy being wrong. I play things fully. I thought KH was a stupid series (never been a fan of FF), and i ate my words playing it.


Oh, I'm not writing it off right away, it's still a Zelda game after all. Still that doesn't mean I can't be somewhat concerned (the shrines do help allaying some of that fear though  ). And a little bit off topic, but it seems to me that FS(A) is kind of the forgotten Zelda, and WW, despite being in the ocean wasn't altogether that different from what came before (whether you use a horse, take a boat, or go on foot doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things). As for SS, I just wasn't a fan of that game. I did not like Zelda/Hylia in that game, Skyloft felt very much like a level select screen, and fighting the Imprisoned became tedious very fast. I also took no part in upgrading itmes/maintaining your shield, so I cant really comment on that. (Still have the special edition though, all nice and sealed)


----------



## Eurasiam (Jun 14, 2016)

nasune said:


> Oh, I'm not writing it off right away, it's still a Zelda game after all. Still that doesn't mean I can't be somewhat concerned (the shrines do help allaying some of that fear though  ). And a little bit off topic, but it seems to me that FS(A) is kind of the forgotten Zelda, and WW, despite being in the ocean wasn't altogether that different from what came before (whether you use a horse, take a boat, or go on foot doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things). As for SS, I just wasn't a fan of that game. I did not like Zelda/Hylia in that game, Skyloft felt very much like a level select screen, and fighting the Imprisoned became tedious very fast. I also took no part in upgrading itmes/maintaining your shield, so I cant really comment on that. (Still have the special edition though, all nice and sealed)



I understand your concern. This is indeed far different than any previous ones. Maybe if this goes well, they can improve on it and mix in some old with the new. I'm a major zelda fan too (Though i missed out on getting hyrule warriors special edition, damn scaplers) The upgrading in SS was tedious and i only got the regenerating shield, because it regenerated lol.


----------



## Bat420maN (Jun 14, 2016)

Marko76 said:


> To not play a game because of the way it looks is insanity stop being a graphics whore and enjoy games for their awsome game play. Not playing windwaker is a crime that you should be punished for as you missed out on one of the best games ever made.


 That's something that I have accepted. I am also willing to accept it again. It's not being a graphics whore to me. I know they can do way better and I feel like it's just an easy way out for them. Them doing this does not give me very high hopes of what's to come with the NX.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2016)

Eurasiam said:


> I'm taking it as, this world is in a shitty time so it's not as super happy sunshine as WW was, which was basically all beach weather all over the place. I think this is a combination of SS and WW together. A more realistic WW but still cartoony and appealing to the eye.


I had the same thought. It looks like they used a better (newer?) Skyward Sword engine, added a much better physic to the gameplay, and used the WW-like Celshading graphics. I really love the artstyle taken for it.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jun 14, 2016)

Kinda like the new Zelda, but finding new items like swords or shields doesn't feel rewarding anymore.
In the previous zeldas you were like OMG A CHEST OMGOMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## weatMod (Jun 14, 2016)

SS art style was awful i hated the colors , WW was great , this game looked much better in the previous demos
framerote is choppy as hell and it looks more pixlated than it did before i do not mind the art style but i do not really like what they did with links art style i want to see the boots and the tunic i hope he will get to acquire a more zelda feeling attire


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jun 14, 2016)

Enough with Zelda already. This is getting really boring. Do they really not have anything to show off besides Pokemon and Zelda????


----------



## weatMod (Jun 14, 2016)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Kinda like the new Zelda, but finding new items like swords or shields doesn't feel rewarding anymore.
> In the previous zeldas you were like OMG A CHEST OMGOMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


yes zelda is just not zelda without this


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jun 14, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Enough with Zelda already. This is getting really boring. Do they really not have anything to show off besides Pokemon and Zelda????


I hate that 'new item' sound, wtf they are just walking around killing some enemys and collecting junk, very impressive.


----------



## endoverend (Jun 14, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Enough with Zelda already. This is getting really boring. Do they really not have anything to show off besides Pokemon and Zelda????


They did announce that they would focus on only Zelda this year, it was pretty much common knowledge by now


----------



## nasune (Jun 14, 2016)

Eurasiam said:


> I understand your concern. This is indeed far different than any previous ones. Maybe if this goes well, they can improve on it and mix in some old with the new. I'm a major zelda fan too (Though i missed out on getting hyrule warriors special edition, damn scaplers) The upgrading in SS was tedious and i only got the regenerating shield, because it regenerated lol.



Yeah I mean I'm not against trying something new, I do realize they need to get new fans too. But, just don't twist it so far that there's almost no taste of what it was (and made it great).
Damn missing HW special editions sucks  . Fortunately for me the guys at my local gamestore know me by name, and even call me when there's a new Zelda coming out to ask if they have to pre order the special edition for me (and now I feel like a dick). And yeah, I saw the whole upgrade process in SS and I immediately thought fuck that shit, I'll take the basic items. Same thing for the Maiamai's in LBW, I found about 90 of them in my  first playthrough and never turned them in because the basics worked just fine. Hell I never died once while playing that game so in my second (and hero mode) playthrough I just rented the items.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2016)

Link has a pitchfork in the stream, now. Much like the pitchforks all the angry fans are wielding right now. ;0;


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jun 14, 2016)

endoverend said:


> They did announce that they would focus on only Zelda this year, it was pretty much common knowledge by now


I know that, but Nintendo likes to surprise people.


----------



## endoverend (Jun 14, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> I know that, but Nintendo likes to surprise people.


Well yeah but if they specifically say several times that you will only show Zelda I think it becomes obvious XD


----------



## Tigran (Jun 14, 2016)

Nasune,

The game does actually have progression and suggestions on were to go...They've just been ignoring it to focus on different things in this Treehouse demos.

You can actually see the waypoints on the map several times when they show it off.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 14, 2016)

I hope amiibo are not mandatory to unlock all caves/dungeons/missions.
if it's only companions, that's fine with me.

edit:
Actually, buying the wolf could be useful if it helps finding items.
too bad we can't get amiibo without the figure itself (unless using unofficial nfc), I don't care about collecting figures, I don't have place to keep or expose them, I just want in-game's features.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jun 14, 2016)

finally A


Cyan said:


> I hope amiibo are not mandatory to unlock all caves/dungeons/missions.


Amiibo's instead of Navi...
Liiiiiiiistennnn to your fans nintendo...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2016)

ZELDA DOGGO!!!!


----------



## nasune (Jun 14, 2016)

Tigran said:


> Nasune,
> 
> The game does actually have progression and suggestions on were to go...They've just been ignoring it to focus on different things in this Treehouse demos.
> 
> You can actually see the waypoints on the map several times when they show it off.



Yeah, I've said before that some of the info that is yet to come may give us more insight and show that there is indeed more story and sense of progression. I've seen the waypoints too, but what's not said is whether it'll give us plot when we get there, or will the voice simply say good now go to the next waypoint. The first way will give us a sense of progression, but the second way will basically make me at least feel like I'm dicking around.
Still I'm hoping that there will be that sense of progression, with some apprehension because of Aonuma's words (If I understood him correctly what he said boiled down to the environment will tell you the backstory, and not so much plot will tell you what's going on). I hope that I'm wrong about that though.


----------



## Deboog (Jun 14, 2016)

The only thing I really don't like is... where are the people? Are there any cities? Shadow of the Colossus is a great game, but it's an experience. It isn't something I want to play over and over. Zelda, on the other hand, I do want to play over and over, in part because of the beloved characters and towns. Hell, I'm finishing the gallery in WWHD, and I'm having a blast chasing down every last NPC.


----------



## Sick Wario (Jun 14, 2016)

wolf looks really cool 

this game is so heavily reliant on the gamepad i am guessing no pro controller options.
also NX must be either compatible with wii/wii u controllers and pad, OR come with a new version of the gamepad


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2016)

Did you hear about that bit about the game tying into the original Zelda game? I fucking called it! Ever since the beginning I said it was either a sequel to Zelda II, or takes place around it in some way. Can't wait to see what they say!


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jun 14, 2016)

Bat420maN said:


> That's something that I have accepted. I am also willing to accept it again. It's not being a graphics whore to me. I know they can do way better and I feel like it's just an easy way out for them. Them doing this does not give me very high hopes of what's to come with the NX.



Stylized games like this aren't lazy, Stylized games stand the test of time, stuff like Uncharted and Beyond Two Souls will not stand the test of time, as technology gets better, games like that, with a realistic graphics style quickly start looking old and dated, but go back and play something like Borderlands, Viva Pinata or even old super nintendo games that used stylized art styles, they still look incredible today. It takes just as much hardware power to create stylized stuff well as it does to make realistic stuff. 

Fair enough you don't like the art direction, but its far from a step backwards, and its certainly isn't an easy way out, it takes much more creativity to create something stylized that it does to make something realistic. 

Realistic stuff is impressive, but looks rubbish at the next big leap.


----------



## Sick Wario (Jun 14, 2016)

link from nes on the cliff wow! we have come full circle folks


----------



## nasune (Jun 14, 2016)

Am I the only one that kind of disagrees with Miyamoto in that in the original Legend of Zelda you didn't know who you were and what your role was? The backstory and who you where/what you needed to do was given if you just waited a little at the start screen. Plus I think there was info in the manual too (I haven't seen the manual in years, so I'm not a 100% on that)


----------



## nando (Jun 14, 2016)

Sick Wario said:


> wolf looks really cool
> 
> this game is so heavily reliant on the gamepad i am guessing no pro controller options.
> also NX must be either compatible with wii/wii u controllers and pad, OR come with a new version of the gamepad




actually teh gamepad is hardly used, doesn't even use gyro aiming. the pro controller is an option. nintendo is abandoning wiimote and gamepad for nx it seems.


----------



## petethepug (Jun 14, 2016)

I was looking information on the game "The legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild" seems more like a Minecraft Survival type of genre but instead of building its more of a survival, and mostly everyone in Hyrule is gone.

I do like the concept it's just... Why couldn't they add something more "unique" I get it won't be 100% like Minecraft, or any other survival game. But for a Zelda game I think this game may be a little over the top to even be considered a proper Zelda title, but hey the fighting mechanics sound okay.

Also thanks for spreading the news about E3 .


----------



## retrofan_k (Jun 14, 2016)

Hope that framerate in Zelda is polished and fixed in the final release.


----------



## Sick Wario (Jun 14, 2016)

hopefully youre right about the gamepad not being necessary


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jun 14, 2016)

retrofan_k said:


> Hope that framerate in Zelda is polished and fixed in the final release.



So I'm not the only one feeling it choppy? I thought it was the livestream.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 14, 2016)

it was running at like 15-20 fps


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jun 14, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> it was running at like 15-20 fps



Well that's way worse than I imagined. Ninty usually delivers good fps. Lets just hope.


----------



## petethepug (Jun 14, 2016)

Urbanshadow said:


> So I'm not the only one feeling it choppy? I thought it was the livestream.



Either it's your device not supplying amount of pixels on screen

The game is a beta (not fully released.)

Or it's supposed to be like that (although I find that unlikely.)


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jun 14, 2016)

petethepug said:


> Either it's your device not supplying amount of pixels on screen
> 
> The game is a beta (not fully released.)
> 
> Or it's supposed to be like that (although I find that unlikely.)



Yeah I blamed my bandwidth, but seeing the comments there's still work to do there.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 14, 2016)

Urbanshadow said:


> Well that's way worse than I imagined. Ninty usually delivers good fps. Lets just hope.


It's just a nod to the original oot for the fans. /s


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

yea, it seems a "hero has fallen" timeline zelda
maybe after ocarina, when the world had fallen apart


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 14, 2016)

So is Zelda really all we're gonna see today? I mean, I love Zelda, but watching others play it can be boring, especially if you're watching it for 3 hours straight.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jun 14, 2016)

and especially when they only scavenging items...


----------



## Lightyose (Jun 14, 2016)

banzai200 said:


> yea, it seems a "hero has fallen" timeline zelda
> maybe after ocarina, when the world had fallen apart


I believe thats what Miyamoto said or meant...


----------



## retrofan_k (Jun 14, 2016)

Urbanshadow said:


> So I'm not the only one feeling it choppy? I thought it was the livestream.



Yeah, it's very choppy around 20fps by the looks of it. Hopefully, they will optimize that on release.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2016)

Frame rate seems fine to me, though there are occasional drops.


nasune said:


> Am I the only one that kind of disagrees with Miyamoto in that in the original Legend of Zelda you didn't know who you were and what your role was? The backstory and who you where/what you needed to do was given if you just waited a little at the start screen. Plus I think there was info in the manual too (I haven't seen the manual in years, so I'm not a 100% on that)


It was still a million times more vague than any Zelda game from aLttP onward. And we live in a world where lore and tutorials given in manuals just aren't really a thing anymore.

Edit: Also, remember that Bayonetta 2 had a horrid frame rate when it was unveiled (literally 20ish fps), and it ended up running at a mostly consistent 60 in the final version.


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> So is Zelda really all we're gonna see today? I mean, I love Zelda, but watching others play it can be boring, especially if you're watching it for 3 hours straight.


That goes without saying of all the spoilers being showed now, when the game release, we will have nothing new and exciting to find and explore around


----------



## lefthandsword (Jun 14, 2016)

retrofan_k said:


> Hope that framerate in Zelda is polished and fixed in the final release.


It's still amazing they could pull off such graphics with the limited horsepower of the Wii U


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2016)

banzai200 said:


> That goes without saying of all the spoilers being showed now, when the game release, we will have nothing new and exciting to find and explore around


Highly doubt it. The actual area the demo covers is a very small relative to the map, and they said they highly doubt anyone would explore even that whole demo area here at E3.


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

xwatchmanx said:


> Highly doubt it. The actual area the demo covers is a very small relative to the map, and they said they highly doubt anyone would explore even that whole demo area here at E3.


Sure, but they already showed some shrines, and the runes, and said how to get some special itens
from now on, is kinda of just dragging itself


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jun 14, 2016)

Now i really want the Wolf Link amiibo, even if i don't have the ToZ TwP in HD. The frame rate looks fine to me, but i notice som drop. But this are the thing they optimize on the final relase.

Aside for my Zelda love...i don't know see a Nintendo E3 only with Zelda, sorry i don't count Pokémon becouse i know the "story" (not the game story) about that game and my only hope is not turn Sun and Moon in another Gen1 or Old Gen Fanservice like X/Y, is pretty sad to me. Ok last year they don't present to much but even the new console is excluded by the E3. I don't know is sad and strange to me see so much but at the same time, counting only Zelda, so little from Nintendo.


----------



## SushiKing (Jun 14, 2016)

When can we play the Zelda Demo? :3


----------



## Phantom64 (Jun 14, 2016)

Paper Mario: Color Splash confirmed, release on 07/10/2016. I'm out


----------



## endoverend (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm getting real tired of them showing the same stuff over and over again... there's hardly anything to cover.


----------



## nasune (Jun 14, 2016)

xwatchmanx said:


> Frame rate seems fine to me, though there are occasional drops.
> 
> It was still a million times more vague than any Zelda game from aLttP onward. And we live in a world where lore and tutorials given in manuals just aren't really a thing anymore.


True, but I blame that on the systems capabilities more than an actual desire to make everything unknown, because honestly? We didn't learn much more about Link by playing through the game. And that continues throughout the games, we know some things about the different Links, (until SS) but not much. ie ALttP Link is the nephew of presumably a knight, OoT Link is a Hylian who's mother left him in the care of the Great Deku Tree because of a war,WW Link is an island boy with a grandmother and sister, TP's Link is a small town boy who presumably helps at the local farm, MC Link is the nephew of a blacksmith and a childhood friend of Zelda, and ALBW's Link is an apprentice blacksmith. The only games before SS where we knew more about Link were the direct sequels, and in that case the only thing we knew extra was his previous adventure. It was only revealed in SS why Link had to fight Ganon(dorf) every so often (which, incidentally was the reason I did not like Zelda/Hylia in that one). To me Link is more of a fairy tale archetype anyway (he's the (unlikely) Hero, Zelda's the Damsel, and Ganon(dorf) is the Villain).

edit: Plus most games might drop you into the action these days, but usually they'll tell you what's going on after a short while just so you know what's at stake.


----------



## Fatih120 (Jun 14, 2016)

So it seems like someone was gonna dump the Zelda demo, buuuut that seems like bullcrap now...

sauce: https://mynintendonews.com/2016/06/...ntly-dumping-the-zelda-wii-u-demo-to-sd-card/


----------



## petethepug (Jun 14, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> So is Zelda really all we're gonna see today? I mean, I love Zelda, but watching others play it can be boring, especially if you're watching it for 3 hours straight.





MeowMeowMeow said:


> and especially when they only scavenging items...



*Minecraft Survival Mode + Zelda made by Nintendo confirmed*


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jun 14, 2016)

They could atleast show some puzzles and people. I hope they also include some masks in the game


----------



## Deboog (Jun 14, 2016)

Fatih120 said:


> So it seems like someone was gonna dump the Zelda demo, buuuut that seems like bullcrap now...
> 
> sauce: https://mynintendonews.com/2016/06/...ntly-dumping-the-zelda-wii-u-demo-to-sd-card/


Probably fake, but I will be laughing my ass of if they pull it off.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 14, 2016)

this cooking BS looks really pointless and annoying, WTF is this zelda or cooking mama or monster hunter?
i do not want to be  wasting time cooking and collecting food in a damn zelda game nintendo please remove this crap and  just give us the god damn hearts back nobody wants this bullshit
also what is that annoying green spinning  loading symbol looking thing above link,it is really obnoxious and distracting


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jun 14, 2016)

endoverend said:


> For the first time ever, Link can JUMP!


*False!*  ------------->  **- The Legend Of Zelda Links Awakening-**


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

weatMod said:


> also what is that annoying green spinning loading symbol looking thing above link,it is really obnoxious and distracting


Stamina meter, the same seen on Skyward Sword


----------



## endoverend (Jun 14, 2016)

ScarletDreamz said:


> *False!*  ------------->  **- The Legend Of Zelda Links Awakening-**


Their words, not mine. lol


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jun 14, 2016)

weatMod said:


> this cooking BS looks really pointless and annoying, WTF is this zelda or cooking mama or monster hunter?
> i do not want to be  wasting time cooking and collecting food in a damn zelda game nintendo please remove this crap and  just give us the god damn hearts back nobody wants this bullshit
> also what is that annoying green spinning  loading symbol looking thing above link,it is really obnoxious and distracting


Stamina bar. I really hope there is a solid story line... instead of cooking and brainless exploring the field. Otherwise zelda legend of rip.


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

ScarletDreamz said:


> *False!*  ------------->  **- The Legend Of Zelda Links Awakening-**


yea, i almost said that XD


----------



## weatMod (Jun 14, 2016)

banzai200 said:


> Stamina meter, the same seen on Skyward Sword


thanks,  the one zelda i never played is SS


----------



## Diego788 (Jun 14, 2016)

no Rhythm Heaven? :^(


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2016)

ScarletDreamz said:


> *False!*  ------------->  **- The Legend Of Zelda Links Awakening-**


Skyward Sword also kind of had a manual hop move when strafing (not the same as dodges or jump attacks), but it wasn't very useful.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jun 14, 2016)

xwatchmanx said:


> Skyward Sword also kind of had a manual hop move when strafing (not the same as dodges or jump attacks), but it wasn't very useful.


Going back on time, as far as i remember, links awakening was the first one to implement a "Jump" feature.

Feel free to correct me if im wrong.


----------



## endoverend (Jun 14, 2016)

"Stay tuned for a shrine up next" another one? Can we just make this end? They haven't shown anything relevant for 2 hours


----------



## Deboog (Jun 14, 2016)

endoverend said:


> "Stay tuned for a shrine up next" another one? Can we just make this end? They haven't shown anything relevant for 2 hours


I'm tuning out. I'll just check back later today to see if people are talking about anything new.


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

FUCKING END ALREADY
This is so boring now, i know that is a new game, the hype is on and everything, but that's getting ridiculous
Zelda was supposed to be about the sweet sensation of adventure, not being gave away by some piper perri wannabe


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2016)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Going back on time, as far as i remember, links awakening was the first one to implement a "Jump" feature.
> 
> Feel free to correct me if im wrong.


No, you're right. Link's Awakening was the first. The Oracle Games had the Roc feather, too.

But this game seems to be the first one to use a totally normal jump without requiring an item of some kind.


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

endoverend said:


> "Stay tuned for a shrine up next" another one? Can we just make this end? They haven't shown anything relevant for 2 hours


WHAT DID I SAY?
HUH? HUH?


----------



## LoganK93 (Jun 14, 2016)

I can't believe the complaints I am hearing. I am a huge Zelda fan and this game is making me so happy from the footage we've seen. I'm glad it's more than "Cut grass and pots for health and ruppees, talk for an hour, go to the forest dungeon. Complete it. Talk. Grass. Fire dungeon. Complete it. Cut stuff. Water dungeon. " I mean, the cooking, the combat, the exploration. Link is finally an adventurer, not just a tool for the gods.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2016)

endoverend said:


> "Stay tuned for a shrine up next" another one? Can we just make this end? They haven't shown anything relevant for 2 hours


I think this stream is designed intentionally to make sure that EVERYONE can see something throughout the day. They know most people have work, other obligations, etc, and will only be able to watch parts of the stream. I don't think they're banking very much on most people watching the entire stream.

I may stop watching, myself. I'm enjoying it, but this is only the 4th day I've had off work over the past 77 (literally), so I'd like to take some time to play games.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jun 14, 2016)

The big rack is more interesting than the new zelda... bad thing.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jun 14, 2016)

Is this direct some sort of guide for "how to play the game"? Becouse i earing, when i play Fates, (sorry for the bad english) things but im not watch becouse, nothing special is happening now. But i still "ear", as far the time concerne me here in italy are 22:57 at the moment, becouse maybe before the end whe can have some kind of surprise. Right?


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

PedroKeitawa said:


> Is this direct some sort of guide for "how to play the game"? Becouse i earing, when i play Fates, (sorry for the bad english) things but im not watch becouse, nothing special is happening now. But i still "ear", as far the time concerne me here in italy are 22:57 at the moment, becouse maybe before the end whe can have some kind of surprise. Right?


I think the answer to that's a big enormous no.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jun 14, 2016)

banzai200 said:


> I think the answer to that's a big enormous no.



I can hope...maybe. Becouse i can't belive Nintendo use all this space only for one game.


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

PedroKeitawa said:


> I can hope...maybe. Becouse i can't belive Nintendo use all this space only for one game.


Actually no, there was pokémon too...
That counts, right? RIGHT?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2016)

PedroKeitawa said:


> I can hope...maybe. Becouse i can't belive Nintendo use all this space only for one game.


I too am somewhat hopeful/suspicious we'll get a surprise reveal at the end of the treehouse. not something big, but maybe a super short teaser for something unannounced.


----------



## Temarile (Jun 14, 2016)

I'd buy a Wii U just for the Zelda games. This looks sooooo gorgeous!

(Those being Twilight Princess HD, Wind Waker HD and this game, and others if I forgot)


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jun 14, 2016)

Temarile said:


> I'd buy a Wii U just for the Zelda games. This looks sooooo gorgeous!


Why not buy NX instead for even a better experience?


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

xwatchmanx said:


> I too am somewhat hopeful/suspicious we'll get a surprise reveal at the end of the treehouse. not something big, but maybe a super short teaser for something unannounced.


God bless that


----------



## Temarile (Jun 14, 2016)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Why not buy NX instead for even a better experience?



I'm just catching up with the Nintendo news, but is there any news regarding the NX yet? Seeing as you mentioned it


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Why not buy NX instead for even a better experience?


If there's retrocompatibilty, i'm on it, otherwise...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2016)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Why not buy NX instead for even a better experience?


We don't even know if it'll be a better experience at all. Twilight Princess Wii was on the newer, more powerful platform, and yet it was mildly glitchier and had no free camera control. Only thing you got were throwaway motion controls.


banzai200 said:


> God bless that


Maybe.


Temarile said:


> I'm just catching up with the Nintendo news, but is there any news regarding the NX yet? Seeing as you mentioned it


No. Nintendo already said there would be no NX at E3, at least.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 14, 2016)

LoganK93 said:


> I can't believe the complaints I am hearing. I am a huge Zelda fan and this game is making me so happy from the footage we've seen. *I'm glad it's more than "Cut grass and pots for health and ruppees, talk for an hour, go to the forest dungeon. Complete it. Talk. Grass. Fire dungeon. Complete it. Cut stuff. Water dungeon. " I mean, the cooking, the combat, the exploration. Link is finally an adventurer, not just a tool for the gods.*


But Zelda was, until this game was shown, pretty much that? You've endured the formula quite a long time.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jun 14, 2016)

banzai200 said:


> If there's retrocompatibilty, i'm on it, otherwise...


true but lets hope for the best


----------



## Temarile (Jun 14, 2016)

I could spend mooonths in this game! The amiibo's are also gorgeous! Ughh boy now I wanna have a Wii U for real. Or the NX when they finally announce that


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

Mommy, that's enough Zelda already, can we go now?


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jun 14, 2016)

I see that old man in the video at least...i lost the count. For some reason i starter to liked that guy. This Nintendo E3 is start to make me crazy.
I have to say at the very list Nintendo make me more intrested in this game, when the first annouced i was not really sure about buy this game, mostly becouse i spend the entire Wii era play all the zelda game i have. But now im pretty convice to buy this game, for NX or Wii U i don't have decide yet becouse if i gonna for the NX i want to see the other lunch game. And of coruse the amazing Wolf Link amiibo...to many amiibo in my life.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jun 14, 2016)

Temarile said:


> I could spend mooonths in this game! The amiibo's are also gorgeous! Ughh boy now I wanna have a Wii U for real. Or the NX when they finally announce that


You can find wii u quite cheap on marktplaats for around 160eu


----------



## cvskid (Jun 14, 2016)

D34DL1N3R said:


> What's wrong with RE7? Looks fantastic to me.


Probably because RE7 looks like P.T./Silent Hills demo with capcom and resident evil logos on it.


----------



## nonamejohn (Jun 14, 2016)

This will play nicely on Cemu when it launches next year. The graphics that are merely passable, will no doubt be capable of being rendered 
in higher resolution than both the nx and wiiu versions combined.


----------



## Temarile (Jun 14, 2016)

Just look at this! 



Spoiler













This looks super badass. I want this. I *need* this. Aaahhhh


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jun 14, 2016)

Temarile said:


> Just look at this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O-M-G. That links are amazing. The bow one i really like the pose *_*


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 14, 2016)

MaskedMarvel said:


> Nintendo announced that the new Zelda game has been delayed until 2018 and have chosen to showcase Metroid Federation Force instead. Please understand.


Bad, Bad Iwata. No third parties for you!


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

> They're talking about the cooking and how it's a lot like real life. Real talk though I am getting bored with this footage
> They failed to take down a giant golem boss.
> There's really not anything interesting going on here anymore...
> They're telling us to stay tuned for another shrine but dear lord I do not want to stay tuned anymore
> ...



I'm starting to feel bad for @endoverend


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jun 14, 2016)

banzai200 said:


> I'm starting to feel bad for @endoverend



Well at least we know in the full game there are pepole and villages...wow the best thing at know. Town and pepole.


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

PedroKeitawa said:


> Well at least we know in the full game there are pepole and villages...wow the best thing at know. Town and pepole.


YAY, we have a plot point

But the hypocrisy of that spoiler talk is getting in my nerves


----------



## Cyan (Jun 14, 2016)

will there be rupee?
where are my rupees?

5h of gameplay, mostly the same thing all the time.
I guess it's better when you are the one playing instead of watching, but it's kind or empty/dead on that area.
I'm hoping for a temple of time which will revert the world back to its lively landscape (like that big world is not big enough and you have to visit it twice)


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

Cyan said:


> will there be rupee?
> where are my rupees?


Gimme the RUPEES
the only part that i heard of rupees, was when they were saying about those gems


----------



## nando (Jun 14, 2016)

Cyan said:


> will there be rupee?
> where are my rupees?




you get rupees by selling shit you find.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 14, 2016)

oh, I see. I guess I missed that part.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jun 14, 2016)

This E3 has been an overall disappointment. 80% of the stuff here is already known about. The Wii U was a complete commercial failure, and it's been out for 4 years now. I love the Wii U, but isn't it about time they announce the NX? Or at least mention it???


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jun 14, 2016)

Cyan said:


> will there be rupee?
> where are my rupees?
> 
> 5h of gameplay, mostly the same thing all the time.
> ...



They already commented during the first hour or so time scrambling gameplay mechanics will happen as much as they did in skyward sword (were an entire area was based on this).



GalladeGuy said:


> This E3 has been an overall disappointment. 80% of the stuff here is already known about. The Wii U was a complete commercial failure, and it's been out for 4 years now. I love the Wii U, but isn't it about time they announce the NX? Or at least mention it???



And for your amusement, Reggie mentioned NX by saying literally "NX" when presenting the zelda treehouse.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jun 14, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> This E3 has been an overall disappointment. 80% of the stuff here is already known about. The Wii U was a complete commercial failure, and it's been out for 4 years now. I love the Wii U, but isn't it about time they announce the NX? Or at least mention it???



It seems strange to me at the E3 not announce a new console. Why not announce the NX or at least give us some teaser trailer? I love my Wii U, especialy for some games, but it was a pretty bad in a commercial department so i think is time to move on to the NX. But no, we are stuck to see Link running around in this "how to play the first hour of the game".


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jun 14, 2016)

PedroKeitawa said:


> It seems strange to me at the E3 not announce a new console. Why not announce the NX or at least give us some teaser trailer? I love my Wii U, especialy for some games, but it was a pretty bad in a commercial department so i think is time to move on to the NX. But no, we are stuck to see Link running around in this "how to play the first hour of the game".



Yeah. Sony also took this path, even if PS 4.5 was confirmed. Feels off.


----------



## Issac (Jun 14, 2016)

Oh well, I'm super stoked for this. Feels like it's just the right way for Zelda to progress! Can't wait!


----------



## Cyan (Jun 14, 2016)

Urbanshadow said:


> They already commented during the first hour or so time scrambling gameplay mechanics will happen


yeah, I noticed that comment, but wasn't sure it would be a full world to explore again, or just some part of it.


They said there were around 100 shrines, do you think you get a new skill in each of them ?
would link have a limited skill slots and will have to "drop" some skills to get new ones, revisiting shrines to get them back?


----------



## marksteele (Jun 14, 2016)

Is anyone else disappointed how games are shifting from "tell me a story" to "open world discover a story"? I mean "discover a story" games are all well and good but when you take a strong storytelling franchise like zelda and go the totally opposite direction it almost always flops (looking at you tales series). I really, REALLY, hope this is just a trend and we will see games go back to strong storytelling over open world mechanics.


----------



## Deboog (Jun 14, 2016)

marksteele said:


> Is anyone else disappointed how games are shifting from "tell me a story" to "open world discover a story"? I mean "discover a story" games are all well and good but when you take a strong storytelling franchise like zelda and go the totally opposite direction it almost always flops (looking at you tales series). I really, REALLY, hope this is just a trend and we will see games go back to strong storytelling over open world mechanics.


All the storytelling games are becoming quick time events that you have to buy in 6 separate episodes.


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

Deboog said:


> All the storytelling games are becoming quick time events that you have to buy in 6 separate episodes.


THIS.


----------



## marksteele (Jun 14, 2016)

Deboog said:


> All the storytelling games are becoming quick time events that you have to buy in 6 separate episodes.



I mean that's mostly coming from western companies right? I feel like companies like nintendo are really struggling to mix open world mechanics with more traditional RPG mechanics.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jun 14, 2016)

I stop watching. If somthing different, even if is Pokèmon again, coming out i gonna know tomorrow...plase Nintendo. One little surprise. Maybe? No? Aww.....


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

> That's it for Aonuma, up next is... more shrines... yay?


THE PAIN, THE PAIN
Just stop, let me enjoy the game when it comes out, jeez
I guess it was so much pressure for nintendo on this game, they are giving all back in form of a *4 GODDAMN HOURS *of spoiled gameplay

Edit: i'm having more fun with the post itself than the spoilers


----------



## Deboog (Jun 14, 2016)

banzai200 said:


> THE PAIN, THE PAIN
> Just stop, let me enjoy the game when it comes out, jeez
> I guess it was so much pressure for nintendo on this game, they are giving all back in form of a *4 GODDAMN HOURS *of spoiled gameplay


"Please Nintendo! You haven't shown us gameplay in 2 years! We need Zelda gameplay!"
"What? You aren't satisfied? You want gameplay? WE'LL GIVE YOU GAMEPLAY?


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 14, 2016)

they showed Spectacle Rock!


Spoiler: Those hills are huuuuuuuge!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2016)

Boy id love to be someone who doesnt like Zelda or Pokemon who goes into this Treehouse stream actually expecting new games for their Nintendo console


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

Deboog said:


> "Please Nintendo! You haven't shown us gameplay in 2 years! We need Zelda gameplay!"
> "What? You aren't satisfied? You want gameplay? WE'LL GIVE YOU GAMEPLAY?



And that day, the gaming community learned to shut the fuck up


----------



## Spore2 (Jun 14, 2016)

So far Zelda is mostly a puzzle game.  Where's the action? They should have just gotten help from the Monster Hunter team.


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 14, 2016)

THE END
AMEN
FINALLY
IT ENDED
THANK GOD


----------



## endoverend (Jun 14, 2016)

Welp this thing is finally over. Time to go kill myself


----------



## LoganK93 (Jun 14, 2016)

Bimmel said:


> But Zelda was, until this game was shown, pretty much that? You've endured the formula quite a long time.


Thats... the point I was making yes. I endured. There were small innovations. But this is huge. Like the jump it made to 3D with ocarina of time. The tropes are still there. And the lore. And the kingdom. There are horses. And dungeons. But FINALLY they aren't trying to make a "sequel". I just feel like this was where Zelda was destined to go. This finally truly looks like a journey. You aren't just wasting time spamming B in the grass for those last 5 ruppees. Instead, you need to think about what you're gathering. Did someone mention they wanted this artifact? Will they pay for it? Will that change anything else? Maybe there are travelling merchants. The cooking. I mean finally, link doesn't just have to touch a shiny to heal. He has to survive. Like any other hero.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 15, 2016)

I just got the cliffnotes, looks amazingly fun. Perhaps not to the taste of all, but adventure in a zelda game is my favorite thing. I prefer wind waker far far more than twilight princess or skyward sword. Even though it was still linear, it didn't feel nearly so claustrophobic as twilight princess or skyward sword. This game seems to have taken my wishlist for a zelda game and delivered. Excellent.

Nintendo treehouse=let's play

Don't like let's play videos? You ain't gonna like Nintendo treehouse. I certainly don't.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2016)

7/10 too much poketary


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jun 15, 2016)

I really hope this game is in his early stages.


LoganK93 said:


> Thats... the point I was making yes. I endured. There were small innovations. But this is huge. Like the jump it made to 3D with ocarina of time. The tropes are still there. And the lore. And the kingdom. There are horses. And dungeons. But FINALLY they aren't trying to make a "sequel". I just feel like this was where Zelda was destined to go. This finally truly looks like a journey. You aren't just wasting time spamming B in the grass for those last 5 ruppees. Instead, you need to think about what you're gathering. Did someone mention they wanted this artifact? Will they pay for it? Will that change anything else? Maybe there are travelling merchants. The cooking. I mean finally, link doesn't just have to touch a shiny to heal. He has to survive. Like any other hero.


Well a zelda game is an adventure game not a monsterhunter ripoff. This game feels kinda boring.  I mean yea they havent showed much,  but i miss the people, towns, ocarina,  rupees,  masks and zelda.... I hope the new zelda will not lose the magic.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jun 15, 2016)

So, this afternoon (for me) there's another treehouse event? Can we expect another 4 hours of zelda gameplay with comments and huge hills? I'd sign in for those hills though.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2016)

i'm sure there are towns we just haven't seen them yet

any guess where this zelda falls into the timeline i'm guessing after tp?


----------



## Tigran (Jun 15, 2016)

It amazes me how Nintendo flat out said today would be all Zelda... and people are going "Durh... Durh.. why they still showing zelda?!" Because.. THAT'S WHAT THEY FUCKING SAID THEY WOULD DO!

Weather that's what you want, or even good for them is a whole nother argument... but damn people.. pay some fucking attention.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jun 15, 2016)

Tigran said:


> It amazes me how Nintendo flat out said today would be all Zelda... and people are going "Durh... Durh.. why they still showing zelda?!" Because.. THAT'S WHAT THEY FUCKING SAID THEY WOULD DO!
> 
> Weather that's what you want, or even good for them is a whole nother argument... but damn people.. pay some fucking attention.



Yes but the problem is...this is E3. And Nintendo is particulare notable for the "final surprise" (like the Cloud trailer for Smash Bros for exemple) in is conference. We know they said only Zelda but is...sad to see the big old Nintendo at the E3 only with one game (sorry i don't count Pokémon, even if i like the series). So i was normal that evreybody hoping, some how, for a final surprise like a teaser trailer for the NX or somthing.

And even if i was Zelda only, surly i wasen't expect a "how to play your first hour of the game" for all the conference.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 15, 2016)

But it wasn't a conference. 

Do people even know what the hell "Conference" means? At no point was this even remotely a conference.. It was a fancy live stream and thats it. And again.. they said Today would be just Pokemon and Zelda. Tomorrow is the new games.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jun 15, 2016)

Tigran said:


> But it wasn't a conference.
> 
> Do people even know what the hell "Conference" means? At no point was this even remotely a conference.. It was a fancy live stream and thats it. And again.. they said Today would be just Pokemon and Zelda. Tomorrow is the new games.



I don't remeber they says they also present new games, you have the lik or suorce for this? 
The only thing i can says is really, really, good is the game it self. This Zelda looks and seems play amazing. This is one thing i can mature on the night, buteven if i feel dissapointing about only Zelda, the game it self is very strong. Yes they west so much time with that "guide" for the first hour of the game, but is a really strong game. This i have to say and i can't wait for play this game. Im 50% dissapointed and 50% happy becouse this looks like a very STRONG title for Wii U (maybe one of the last one) and NX.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 15, 2016)

http://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/detail/nintendo-treehouse-live-at-e3-2016

Again.. If people did 2 second of research...


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jun 15, 2016)

Tigran said:


> http://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/detail/nintendo-treehouse-live-at-e3-2016
> 
> Again.. If people did 2 second of research...




Sorry i wasent awere of this. My mistake, sorry.
Well guess i have to eat my words, i still hoping for some surprise.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 15, 2016)

I am too.. as for example a new IP is being shown tomorrow.

I just get tired of people somehow expecting something from today... or getting MAD that they did exactly what was told was going to happen.

Especially on this site where people had already discussed the fact that Tuesday was going to be all Zelda for what.. 2 weeks now?


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jun 15, 2016)

Tigran said:


> I am too.. as for example a new IP is being shown tomorrow.
> 
> I just get tired of people somehow expecting something from today... or getting MAD that they did exactly what was told was going to happen.
> 
> Especially on this site where people had already discussed the fact that Tuesday was going to be all Zelda for what.. 2 weeks now?



Funny you show me that link becouse the European website talk only about Zelda. This is way i was convinte at 100% that Zelda was all Nintendo have to show. Only now they have an article about all the plan for the E3 and i learn about a new Mario Party.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 15, 2016)

Ahh.. Okay. I will admit I didn't know about the EU site.. Then again, I've found EU sites in a -lot- of cases seem.. updated less. Another place to keep an eye out is youtube group Gamexplain. They tend to update their news constantly.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jun 15, 2016)

I don't follow the direct from the start so i don't know about this but....this is amazing. I know there are to be more NPC in the final version of the game, not only link and the old man (i love that guy...becouse reason), but the idea to have another "Link" from another universe as a wolf companion make me happy *_* unfortunaly i don't think i can get all the potential since i don't have the Twlight Princess HD but i still an amazing idea for me.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 15, 2016)

I'd get twilight princess.. It's not the best Zelda game... but it's still good.

And yeah, I heard they removed towns for this Demo.. We shall see though... We shall see.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 15, 2016)

Tigran said:


> I'd get twilight princess.. It's not the best Zelda game... but it's still good.
> 
> And yeah, I heard they removed towns for this Demo.. We shall see though... We shall see.


Hell. I would love to buy TPHD and play TP yet again.
But first I should buy some free time. Fuck my life.
I still haven't played Xenoblade X or FE Fates LE fully because of this.
/grumpyoldman off


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 15, 2016)

LoganK93 said:


> Thats... the point I was making yes. I endured. There were small innovations. But this is huge. Like the jump it made to 3D with ocarina of time. The tropes are still there. And the lore. And the kingdom. There are horses. And dungeons. But FINALLY they aren't trying to make a "sequel". I just feel like this was where Zelda was destined to go. This finally truly looks like a journey. You aren't just wasting time spamming B in the grass for those last 5 ruppees. Instead, you need to think about what you're gathering. Did someone mention they wanted this artifact? Will they pay for it? Will that change anything else? Maybe there are travelling merchants. The cooking. I mean finally, link doesn't just have to touch a shiny to heal. He has to survive. Like any other hero.


Ah, the lore kept you with the series. Now I understand that better. :-)

I'm very positive it will change for the better - and I don't even like open world games. But this one looks interesting and charming.


----------



## Tigran (Jun 15, 2016)

Yeah.. And Mirage #FE coming out. x.x;

I hope loadliin will play that. Unfortunately being un-employed means I can't get games.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 15, 2016)

Tigran said:


> Yeah.. And Mirage #FE coming out. x.x;
> 
> I hope loadliin will play that. Unfortunately being un-employed means I can't get games.


I already preordered #FE. That I can do. 
But I certainly miss the free time I had when I was unemployed. I don't know when will I play it.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jun 15, 2016)

This new IP is looking more and more like PMD...


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 15, 2016)

By the way, nintendo is currently streaming another live house and they seem to be showing more games, are you going to cover that @endoverend ?


----------



## endoverend (Jun 15, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> By the way, nintendo is currently streaming another live house and they seem to be showing more games, are you going to cover that @endoverend ?


No, since after 5 hours of the same thing yesterday I decided it's really not worth my time since they probably won't show anything new.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 15, 2016)

they already gave out some information on pokemon go, a new 3ds ip ever oasis, information on box boy and yokai watch sequells


----------



## Havok10 (Jun 15, 2016)

_*E3 2016*_ is beginning to get really interesting now as _*Nintendo *_has announced that there will be a second day of live streaming from the Nintendo Treehouse Team. They will begin with a _*Pokemon Go*_ *Q & A, *and will then kick it up a gear with an extended look at three more games including; _*Monster Hunter Generations, Dragon Quest VII: Fragments of the forgotten past *_and _*Tokyo Mirage Sessions #FE

Also tomorrow:

E3 2016 Pokémon Special – 16th June at 7am Pacific / 10am Eastern / 3pm UK / 4pm CET*_


----------



## endoverend (Jun 15, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> they already gave out some information on pokemon go, a new 3ds ip ever oasis, information on box boy and yokai watch sequells


I can't see into the future, plus it's extremely hard for someone working a job to spend 10 hours over 2 days covering the same event.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 15, 2016)

sorry wasn't trying to be rude or anything just trying to inform.


----------



## Issac (Jun 15, 2016)

I recommend checking out ProJared's "let's play" of the new Zelda. It sure doesn't look like any 20FPS to me... and it looks a hell of a lot more vibrant.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 16, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> I already preordered #FE. That I can do.
> But I certainly miss the free time I had when I was unemployed. I don't know when will I play it.


I share your problem.  Unemployment was too much down-time.  Employment is too little downtime.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm not gonna lie, i'm mostly impressed by how great the women on stage look, i didn't know nintendo had such fine looking women working for them.

The matching blue shirts got me "V-Triggered" Looked like a link fan club, i get that they work at nintendo, and they are promoting a game, but that was uneceessaary.

I dunno what people obsession with pokemon is, Is like no one ever seen this before.


Spoiler











For the record is based on this game which was made on super famicom (Japanese Super nintendo) in 1992, severl years before pokemon.


Spoiler











Also nice list of rpg games, glad to see more for consoles, hope hey are good.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 17, 2016)

reg kinda confirmed the nx won't be a powerhouse


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 17, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> reg kinda confirmed the nx won't be a powerhouse


He didn't confirm it, he just strongly implied it. Just because he says "it's not about specs" does not mean that the console won't have specs comparable to the competition, it just means that's not the part that they are putting all their attention into improving


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 17, 2016)

that's not what the comments section is saying go read you want a good laugh!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 17, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> that's not what the comments section is saying go read you want a good laugh!


Actually, this one sums it up pretty perfectly lol


			
				RockDH79 said:
			
		

> Sounds like more of a no comment more so than these silly theories that the clowns on here have.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 17, 2016)

new mario coming?

mario rpg
mario open word
or mario fps?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 17, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> mario open word


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 17, 2016)

nintendo finally WINS

be sure to check out the salty comments from the PSbox boyz hilarious!


----------

